# Rear Seat



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

One of the most disappointing aspects of the MK3 TT Coupé interior is the rear seat area. It is really disappointing that options specified for the interior, such as stitch colour and quilted leather are not replicated on the rear seat. On the MK2 TTS the seat options, coloured panel and stitch, did get replicated in the rear.

I have seen that ABT offer a rear quilted re-trim and red stitch, as well as trimmed side panels, roof lining and dash!

I have spoken to a local trim shop and I'm waiting on prices, just wondered if anyone in the group had undertaken this modification?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I spoke to a shop about it, but the price was prohibitive... so i never went ahead.
I was going to get other pieces wrapped in leather too to give the cabin a more up market look.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

It might be because Audi know that they are not really rear seats, at least not in any normal sense. Just allows them to call it a 2+2. The rear seats are obviously only suitable for small children, who are probably going to put their sticky fingers everywhere anyway. My rear seats spend at least half of their life folded down, to create more "boot" space.

Hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Like I say, Audi did used to bother on the MK2 TT.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I understand that you feel like they treat the backseats like an afterthought. (which tbh it very much is). Yes they should add the design I agree. Or better yet get rid of them.

If the seat removal had visually appealing result I would have already done it. I saw some pic from Audi sport division where you can buy chassis struts and delete back seats. They just remove the backrests. You still have the butt part of the seats in your car. Look like someone sawed them off.

Tbh I have no idea why they bother with 2+2. No child I ever met apart from a literal baby (1-2 years) can fit there. Just stop making them. And instead make storage cubbyholes and a wall behind the seats.

Make it truly look like a baby R8. + save a lot of weight.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

My 6 and 8 year old are in there all the time. I've managed a 13 year old but that's about it. Gives me the flexibility of picking up the kids.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

As Clarkson said, you can fit two fully grown adults in the back. Provided the adults in question have no heads and no legs...

Personally I find the rear seats useful for the dog. He likes it in there and the seatbelts allow him to be harnessed safely.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

aeroflott jnr at 12 can just about squeeze in the back with the passenger seat pushed forward.

Not sure how much longer before he starts complaining though.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Blackhole128 said:


> As Clarkson said, you can fit two fully grown adults in the back. Provided the adults in question have no heads and no legs...
> 
> Personally I find the rear seats useful for the dog. He likes it in there and the seat belts allow him to be harnessed safely.


They are useful in your mentioned situation sure. However I find myself having more utility in folding them rather than expecting anything to fit there like Clarkson said "with any number of appendages".

Im by no means high (173cm) but behind me nothing can fit due to no leg room. Behind passengers seat yes if I push the passenger seat all the way to the dash. But then why not have that person sit in front. Because if there is room behind, it just means that your now passenger seat is useless. Any way you rotate it. There are always going to be only 2 useful seats. Regardless of what you push, shuffle or move. :lol:


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

In 2017 my sister and brother in law were in a bad head on car smash, the tt is my only car so trying to ferry them around in it was fun. My brother in law fractured bones in his neck so was wearing a huge brace but he still managed to get into the back, whilst my sister with a broken leg was in the front. Luckily no more damage was done getting in and out on numerous occasions. When my sister complained I told her that I never intended to buy an ambulance!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Heath said:


> When my sister complained I told her that I never intended to buy an ambulance!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Barmybob said:


> One of the most disappointing aspects of the MK3 TT Coupé interior is the rear seat area. It is really disappointing that options specified for the interior, such as stitch colour and quilted leather are not replicated on the rear seat. On the MK2 TTS the seat options, coloured panel and stitch, did get replicated in the rear.


You should complain!! To upgrade to leather in the TT coupe cost about £1500 even though you do only get those plain leather rear seats. In the roadster it stills costs £1500 but you don't get *any* rear seats.


----------



## Billybobbooth (Jul 5, 2017)

I dont know what people complain about I have a tts have had 4 adults in the car, 2 men both around 5,9 and be it 2 women who are around size 14 but only 5 foot easy on long trips, we also now have a 3 month, I will admit it's a bit of a pain having to get him in and out its easyer to drop a back seat and take him in and out the boot but it's an iso fix baby carrier. This only just fits as it's part of a big all in one kit,
The baby seat for when he is bigger 9 months+ is a icklebubba solar and I would admit if using every day and another car I would buy 2 of them but if like me only every now and then, again in threw the boot again its isofix lots of space to fully extend up and I can put behind drive 5.9 but if put behind pass seat can still fit in front comfy and have lots of space in back.
I'll admit if you tall adults yes its tight but then is the tt really for you??? (Dowt it)
Day to day use it's fine and even as an only car would be fine but we do have 2 cars the tt and an astra


----------

